# What is the most extravagant purchase you have made for your V?



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

There has been a few posts about costs of a V and how much is spent on the lifetime of the dog. I was wondering what have people done because of their V. For example, we had to put a fence in because of Ruby.

Recently, we had all new tile floors put in mostly because of Ruby. We had a combination of laminate and old white tile floors and the dirt was driving me crazy. We just had them all removed and replaced with new darker tiles that would not show as much dirt. Of course I am a neat freak and Ruby knows before she goes inside that she needs her paws wiped. I love the new tiles and will definitely not show as much dirt so I am thrilled.

Anyone else do crazy stuff like this? Of course, we can't have children so Ruby is our life and understand that many people need to spend their money on families. Just curious.

Here are some pics - our resident forum professional tiler Harrigb approves as he already saw my pics on Facebook


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

A bit embarrassed to say we have done the same. We currently have tons of "wood look" tile in our garage waiting to be installed as we too have white tile right now. I'm a neat freak as well. We wanted wood but settled for the wood look tile as when Miles and the new puppy have zoomies around the house we don't have to worry about them scratching the wood. 

Amazing the things we do for these dogs....  We don't have children either so Miles and soon Chase will reap the benefits of being spoiled dogs.


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Well the wife and I have already put in quite a bit for Miles, who we haven't even recieved yet lol. 

I think the biggest change so far is that we are trying to move into a different appartment style in our complex so 1. we are closer to the patch of grass he will be able to eliminate on and 2. He will be able to zoomy a lil more due to the new spot having a bit more space in the main living room.

Jrod


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

this is double dipping for PIKE & I - at least 4 weeks hunting out of state for pheasents grouse quail and woodcock - every year - did not count the long guns - those are for me LOL


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

The tile floors look great! That's what we'll prob do when we move in few years time (which we will be doing to get more land for Lulu, of course lol). We have light hardwood and it's pretty scratched up from Lulu and her friends running around and wrestling but it definitely doesn't show the wear like the dark wood does.

Where do I start on how much money we've spent on Lulu ! Our biggest Lulu-related purchase was our Jeep Cherokee. When we got Lulu we had a nice looking but very impractical Mustang. We love the jeep! So easy to throw her and up to 2 more dogs in the back. Also great for groceries, carting around bikes, and bad weather .


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

MY ENTIRE SUPER DUTY CANOPY

AS WELL AS ALL HUNTING AND FISHING 

WAS SET TO SUPPORT MY POINTERS

3 WAY POWER POINTS FOR HEAT CELLS OR LAP TOPS REMOTE AND EXTRA LIGHTS FOR THEM

A CUSTOM LOADING AND UNLOADING RAMPS SAVE THERE JOINTS AFTER GIVING SO MUCH

JUMPING IN A LIFTED AIR BAG LOADED TRUCK HURTS THEM 

3 KENNELS

WATER SYSTEMS 

AUTO PADDED RAMPS

3 INCH PAD FOR THE BED AND OUTDOOR CARPET TOP BOTTOM AND SIDES 

GEAR NETS AND RACKS

LEER THE BEST

PET SCREENS ON ALL SLIDERS

AND RUD IS DEMANDING THE 42 INCH LCD ;D  

RUDY AND WILLOWS PUFFER AND SHE LOUD LOL


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

The craziest thing I've done for the dogs is put a ceiling fan in the garage for them! My dogs have always been spoiled and my last two dogs (Champ and Cooper) used to stay in the house with the air conditioning on during the summertime if it got too hot. Well Cash and Penny cannot be trusted alone in the house yet and it gets pretty hot here during the summer, so I worry about them being outside while I'm at work. I put a ceiling fan in the garage to help keep them somewhat cool. My neighbors thought I was crazy the first time I opened up the garage door and they saw the ceiling fan!


----------



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

littlelulu said:


> The tile floors look great! That's what we'll prob do when we move in few years time (which we will be doing to get more land for Lulu, of course lol). We have light hardwood and it's pretty scratched up from Lulu and her friends running around and wrestling but it definitely doesn't show the wear like the dark wood does.
> 
> Where do I start on how much money we've spent on Lulu ! Our biggest Lulu-related purchase was our Jeep Cherokee. When we got Lulu we had a nice looking but very impractical Mustang. We love the jeep! So easy to throw her and up to 2 more dogs in the back. Also great for groceries, carting around bikes, and bad weather .


I'm with you, Littlelulu! I have a weakness for fast rides, but most are too small for our large breed Vs. So like you I bought a Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8, which gives me the best of both worlds--plenty of room for Zaius, and a daily fix for my addiction to speed. The beast will go from 0-60 in 4.8 seconds. The boy gets so excited when I stomp on it and he hears that Hemi engine roaring!!!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Rudy said:


> A CUSTOM LOADING AND UNLOADING RAMPS SAVE THERE JOINTS AFTER GIVING SO MUCH
> 
> JUMPING IN A LIFTED AIR BAG LOADED TRUCK HURTS THEM


I may have to do the same, with my lifted Expedition ???


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Shake - love the car, gorgeous. I am a bit of a car freak, but unfortunately my husband doesn't share my passion! The dog isn't bad looking either!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

A 26.5 foot V10 gas powered (9 mpg) motorhome for field trials, hunt tests and other places that you go with gun dogs away from the Holiday Inn.

Hungarian Pointers. Don't leave home without them, even if that means taking your home with you. :

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Like the tail on the camper, ... undocked 

Brembo calipers on that would look awesome, also? (like Shake)


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

I'm a speed freak too......good thing I've got a quick wagon for my boy

....I've also always wanted to own a V10 but I didn't ever imagine one in a motorhome. LOL! Awesome...


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Fully refinished basement with extra large bath tub. Laminate wood flooring throughout . The basement is his home when I'm away I have a couch that belongs to him down there as well as doggy bed and kennel for him down there. Doggy door to the fenced back yard that I keep closed most of the time. Pickup truck with topper and custom dog box. Pigeon coop on a slab foundation I pored. 6-8 homing pigeons at all times 2 dogtra launchers, blank pistole and my trusty 20ga pump. Hot and cold water to the outside hose bib to bathe outside in the cold. The list goes on and on...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

£18 for a cordura bed,,,,I'm a miser ;D


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Re: What is the most extravagant purchase you have made for your V?*



harrigab said:


> £18 for a cordura bed,,,,I'm a miser ;D


Going to report you to a mod for being OT...I think you need to start a "Tightest V Owner" thread.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Re: What is the most extravagant purchase you have made for your V?*



Lyra said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > £18 for a cordura bed,,,,I'm a miser ;D
> ...


ah, but the love she gets is beyond price,,,,looking for a "raspberry" smiley ;D


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Is there a "barf" emoticon?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Let's see...a bazillion dollars in medical bills including $106 just this morning for staples after receiving puncture wounds from two pit bulls. I'd say we are at around $10k in his first 2.5 years. But outside of healthcare, a fence and a second V were partly for us and mostly for Dozer. Penny has been consuming much less monetarily speaking. Her food at $65 a bag is the most we spend on her. Ha ha.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

A very expensive hip surgery


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Several different dogs, of course, but by far the most expensive items have involved veterinary care. I don't think of these things as extravagances, though:

Lymphoma treatment (chemo and radiation) $6,000.

Cataract surgery $6000.

Ectropion corrective eye surgery $3000.

But for fun things, I guess Willie's collar collection was pretty expensive. He has many lovely collars. When he goes to the Rainbow Bridge, the collars will be donated to rescue groups, though, so that's how I can justify the expense. It's fun to keep his "wardrobe" full of variety. LOL!!


----------

